# Elbow Room-4/13



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally hit the water around 10:30 am after making some roadside repairs to my POS truck. Good thing we didn't have the boat hooked up yet cause it would have made crossing barrancus ave a little more difficult since we were drifting aka not running:banghead So we headed out into the bay to put some meat in the boxbefore thehunt for some Cobe can begin. Hit the ole faithful spot for some sheepshead and things started off a little slow but managed to put a smaller version on ice right away. Slippery Dick was there along with some of his feline fish buddies. The drift wasn't bad when we first got out till the 75 to 80 mph gust started and soon turned into a steady wind. A couple more drifts later and 2 more sheepies are on ice to keep there other buddy company. Next drift I get owned by what I'm calling a bay grouper cause it kept on pulling its way back to the house while the other 2 crew members onboard didn't do squat to help,thanks guys:moon So another few drifts,more catfish,more wind(good thing the enclosures still on)1 more sheepie for the box and a supprise black snapper that was released to grow a little more and its off to some other bay spots for more high speed drifting. Well that sucked,couldn't even get 6oz. of lead to hold anywhere near the bottom in 30ft of water. That was about enough and called it about 3o'clock. The sheepies do seem to be moving out so if anybodies gonna try for some more better get out and do it soon. Oh,live shrimp wasn't a problem since outcast had plenty,thanks Fink. Okay,heres the sort of pics since I forgot the camera and some folks feel they need pics for proof or whatever. So as not to get anyone to throw up the BS flag or say this thread is useless without pics here goes:shedevil




























Sorry no pics of Slippery Dick. I don't want to get in trouble for what I had in mind for that artists rendition:shedevil There will probably be another post from the Low Budget Chef,so be on the look out for episode 79 of the 215 part series about Boxed up Sheep,later!


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Very nice art work:clap :letsdrink


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I think that's the best report yet - LMAO... I hope I never catch a fish with X's for eyes - - HAHA! Nice post.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL great post Dan (thanks for the call by the way)oke

Next time you go out let me know and ill put you on some fish :moon

J/K good report


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catfish Dan...it looks like a cross between a cat, a seal and a penguin.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Dan that may be the best report I have ever read, only to be outdone by the fantastic and realistic pics.


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

haha :bowdown :takephoto have to take of pic of those. thats the best report i've seen yet. good job. lol need a beer now..lol :letsdrink


----------



## finfinder44 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats some funny stuff...good report.:clap

Finfinder44

<{{{{{>{


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report dude :clap funny stuff


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks yall. Boats still running kind of good so don't want to loose any karma by sayin its running great.But that cooler is doing an amazing job of keeping the beer cold:letsdrinkAlan Woolford has nothing to fear from my artwork. Ain't she purdy!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

What an awesome report!!!!


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice report Dan. Me and Scot were gonna go out that day too. but i had a few to many :letsdrink the night before. Glad somebody got to the water and caught some fish. Where can I go to see your art work on display.oke


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Dan... youre the man!!! Great report!! I never knew you could draw so well! They are great. I'm still smiling! hehehe


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you were able to get out in this weather. At least someone is able to sneak out. Looking forward to the follow-up posting of Sheepshead in the Silver Box. Don't forget the pics and remember the Forum rules of no food posting before lunch.....It just ain't right.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

:bowdown that is a great post !! :bowdown


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

BD....I dont see any registration sticker on that boat...If the FWC sees this they are going wanna board you...God knows those #$%^HOLES are just jones'n for another season of pulling boaters over and harassing them! 

Good looking mess of fish though! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for a good laugh! Don't believe we have met, but now that I've seen a "picture", I'm sure I'll recognize you when we meet!


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Great report & art work!Way to funny:clap


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL good post. The pics were quite funny! I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL. Well you did get some memories out of it. Maybe not the best memories, but memories.Thanks for the report and I love the pics.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

great report with even better pics.:clap I am impressed with the fact that in the one of you and the boat, you are able to drink that beer while going that fast without spillin any....an aquired talent :bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

lol..great report... have you ever met my kids?my daughter hasgot pictures of you all over our fridge. Although in our pics your hands are the size of your head.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:letsdrink


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Real nice Dan, Hopefully I will have a out of area report tomorrow.

These folks down in South FL are F'd up. Fishing the Boynton Inlet tomorrow.

I hope the Snook are down here.:angel You can't buy any Chewing tobacco.

This is what the girl said to me at the counter, We dont sell that here in the South. What???

The North is the new South I guess.

Sorry to say I hate it more and more everyday.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Halfmoon (4/15/2008)*Real nice Dan, Hopefully I will have a out of area report tomorrow.
> 
> These folks down in South FL are F'd up. Fishing the Boynton Inlet tomorrow.
> 
> ...




Dan, I hope you're giving art lessons now in addition to cooking lessons!!

Mark, Don't you know South Florida is now much more akin to New York, New Jersey, Cuba, or PR than anything resembling the "south"!!! Hope you tear em up down there. Give me a shout when you get back.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha nice artwork. I love the catfish! :letsdrink


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Dan, you made my day. :clap:letsparty:clap Those pictures are the greatest!!!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you got the boat running good Dan :toast

You wasn't chumming with this stuff to catch that last fish was you oke


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been out of town for the last week working( have to pay for the up coming trip down somehow..).....these are the reports I really look forward too!!!!great report Dan.:clap


----------

